# Travel to Manila



## TEXMEX" (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi.

I know that travel to Manila is restricted right now, but I'm considering traveling in the next year or so. That being said, I'm trying to find an affordable flight.

I'm currently in Alaska and flights from here to Manila are pretty pricey. $5000 to $7000 round trip. I think I figured out a work around that would make it around $2000.

If I fly from Alaska to Honolulu and then from Honolulu to Manila that would save me time and money. From Honolulu I could fly Japan Air or Asian Air (?) to.manila.

My question:

Is this doable? Am I missing something?

Please let me know. Any help is appreciated.

Tex


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

There are websites finding you fligt alternatives as momondo.

But you have the problem to be be allowed to get in.
Besides the alternatives from having family there, I know only of SIRV investors (minimum 75 000 USD). But the Tourist department try to get approval for "Covid vaccine passports" 👍
It's very unfair if they don't open too for them who have SRRV allready.


----------



## Fort878 (Sep 7, 2013)

If I fly from Alaska to Honolulu and then from Honolulu to Manila that would save me time and money. From Honolulu I could fly Japan Air or Asian Air (?) to.manila. Is this doable? Am I missing something? Please let me know. Any help is appreciated.
Tex
[/QUOTE]

Have you looked into flying from Alaska to Vancouver, BC Canada then from Vancouver to Manila? 

Alaska Airlines or perhaps other airlines can take you to Vancouver. My husband and I fly from Vancouver to Manila often (but not this year or anytime soon due to the pandemic) and we fly via PAL Philippine Airlines: DIRECT or non-stop 14 hr flight. The usual price range of PAL’s economy ticket if purchased “on sale” or ahead of time is $880 Canadian or US$600+. It could be more expensive now due to all the travel restrictions but it is worth a look.

PAL is the only airline that flies direct from Vancouver to Manila. The economy seats are uncomfortable and cabin is noisy. I would highly recommend to pay more ($50+) for a bulkhead seat for more leg room and bring noise canceling headphones to block out the cabin noise/engine noise. If you really want to travel comfortably, fly Business Class...the first-class service, excellent food and fully supine seating make the extra cost worthwhile. You can upgrade at a discounted rate to Business Class at the checkin counter or 48 hrs before your flight (by placing a bid ofor discounted upgrade cost).

Maria


----------



## Fort878 (Sep 7, 2013)

I wrote “....(by placing a bid ofor discounted upgrade cost).” 
ofor = online for


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

TEXMEX" said:


> Hi.
> 
> I know that travel to Manila is restricted right now, but I'm considering traveling in the next year or so. That being said, I'm trying to find an affordable flight.
> 
> ...


Not sure how you are going to save time and money going ANC-HNL-Asia-MNL. ANC to HNL is 6 hrs 20 min. PAL has a non-stop HNL-MNL. About 11 hours. Total 17 hours. Going to Asia adds another connection and more time.

There are no flights ANC-Asia-MNL? Or are those the super expensive ones? I just looked up Korean Air. They fly you on Delta (partner) to Seattle, then Seoul, then Manila. $1146 in April, RT.

Philippines just banned flights from Korea though. Along with 20 other countries.


----------

